# Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...



## minimuelli (12. Jan. 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe heute Mittag mal nach meinen Teichbewohnern gucken wollen. Dafür habe ich zwei Platten meiner Styrodurabdeckung entfernt. Dann der Schlag, mein großer Koi ist tot 
Daraufhin habe ich die anderen Platten entfernt um zu sehen ob die anderen i.o. sind. Natürlich nicht, der andere meiner beiden großen ist auch tot..... Ich könnte kotz.. 

Die anderen Bewohner waren im unteren Bereich unterwegs. Denen scheint es "gut" zu gehen. 

Das Wasser hat ganz schön gestunken 

Ich habe auch mit erschrecken festgestellt das ich seeeeher viele und lange Fadenalgen habe. Ich habe 1/3 des Wasser gewechselt und dabei, so gut es geht, die Fadenalgen entfernt. Die Abdeckung habe ich momentan nur noch zu 2/3 auf den Teich gelegt.


- Mein Filter läuft durch
- das Helix im Filter wird mit meiner Luftpumpe durchgemixt
- Teichheizung auf ca. 8 C eingestellt
- die Abdeckung liegt direkt auf dem Wasser auf (3 Fenster sind dicht und das vierte auf Kippe)

Näheres in meinem Useralbum.

Könnte es sein das die eine Öffnung in der Abdeckung zu wenig ist und sollte ich noch einen Teichsprudler laufen lassen? Ich dachte das der Lüfter im Filter genug Sauerstoff in den Teich bringt.


Bin soooo traurig 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## troll20 (12. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hallo Lars,

das tut sehr leid für deinen Verlust 

hast du die Wasserwerte vor dem Teilwasserwechsel überprüft?

LG René


----------



## minimuelli (12. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Nein, habe im Eifer des Gefechts ganz vergessen.
Ich habe aber auch nur so einen Universal Streifentest. Keine Ahnung ob der so aussagekräftig ist.
Kannst Du mir einen vernünftigen Test emphelen?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Derulf (12. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Nabend,

Tur mir Leid für Dich und deine Koi  Aber Kopf hoch!

Zu deinem Problem.. ich habe mir die Fotos deiner Abdeckung im Album deines Profils angeschaut, konnte aber keine Öffnung finden, obwohl Du schreibst:



> Könnte es sein das die eine Öffnung in der Abdeckung zu wenig ist



Wo soll sich denn die Öffnung befinden? Für mich klingt es ganz danach, als sei das das Problem (Faulgase -> übler Geruch, größere Koi eher anfällig!)

Ansonsten schau mal nach dem Nitrat-Wert (hättest leider vor dem WW machen sollen :?), der Fadenalgen begünstigt und auch für Fische tödlich sein kann!

Einen Test kann ich dir so nicht empfehlen, ich arbeite aber mit dem Sera Testkoffer, die Test gibts auch einzelnd. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## muh.gp (12. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hallo Lars, 

so eine Sch.... Tut mir sehr leid.

Ich durchlebe gerade auch meinen ersten Winter als Koibesitzer und bin ziemlich unsicher. Wenn ich mir alleine deine letzten Threads zum Thema Füttern, Heizung, Kranker Fisch durchlese, dann geht der Fächer der Meinungen schon ziemlich auseinander....

Da ich selbst noch über wenig Erfahrung verfüge und einfach versuche mich mit Lesen schlau zu machen, tippe ich auf Sauerstoffmangel bzw. fehlende Belüftung / Entgasung. Der Filter läuft auf Ruhebetrieb, dann baust du die Heizung ein, es wird gefüttert und es entstehen Ausscheidungen. Durch die direkte Abdeckung können die Gase nicht entweichen... Ich hoffe, die anderen erschlagen mich jetzt nicht, aber das wäre meine Vermutung.

Sollte es andere Möglichkeiten geben, hoffe ich auf Aufklärung durch erfahrene User. Letztlich wollen wir ja alle, dass ein solches Schicksal uns allen erspart bleibt... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*



minimuelli schrieb:


> - die Abdeckung liegt direkt auf dem Wasser auf (3 Fenster sind dicht und das vierte auf Kippe)
> 
> Gruß
> Lars



Hi Lars,

da sollte ein Sauerstoffmangel vorgelegen haben

Sauerstoff kommt über die Wasseroberfläche in den Teich, je größer die Oberfläche umso mehr O2 kann reinkommen. Wenn die Scheiben/das Trägergerüst nun direkt auf der Wasseroberfläche liegen tut ist der Eintrag natürlich nicht mehr gewährleistet selbst wenn noch irgendwo ein kleiner Spalt vorhanden ist. (ist dann in etwas so als ob man sich ne Pastiktüte über den Kopf steckt, selbst wenn man sie nicht ganz zubindet wird man schnell ohnmächtig)

die Teststreifen kannst Du ruhig nutzen um zu schaun wie hoch Nitart, Nitrit ect. in etwa sind. Die Tropfentest sind auch nicht genauer, auch wenns immer wieder behauptet wird. Das vergleichen von der gefärbter Brühe im Gläschen mit der beiligenden doch sehr groben Farbtafel hat genau die gleiche Fehlertoleranz wie der Vergleich von nem verfärbten Testfeld eines Teststreifen mit der ebenfalls groben Farbteilung auf dem Streifenbehältnis. 

MfG Frank


----------



## Moonlight (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hier ist genau das eingetreten was ich schon lange geahnt habe.
Tote Fische durch eine Abdeckung die auf der Wasseroberfläche aufliegt. 
Die Koi sind verendet weil sie und das Wasser keine Luft zum Atmen hatten. 

Legt nie Platten direkt auf das Wasser!  Das Luftpolster darunter ist Lebensnotwendig. 

Mandy 

PS:tut mir echt leid um Deinen Verlust.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Mensch das ist Schade. Ich würde zumindesten Balken über den Teich machen. Dann die Abdeckung. 
Besser währe wohl so ein Zelt. 



Da hat einer in deiner weiteren Nachbarschaft 60 Koi über und weiß nicht wohin. Vielleicht ist was passendes dabei?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=451508#post451508


----------



## Zacky (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hallo.

Das ist echt schade um die Fische.  Was mich eher stutzig macht, ist doch, dass Lars in dem anderen Thread gefragt hatte, ob eine zusätzliche Belüftung im Teich sinnvoll wäre. Ich gehe jetzt einfach davon aus, dass er das gemacht hatte. Auch ist doch sein __ Filtersystem ein offener Kreislauf, welcher durchgelaufen ist und zudem das Helix doch belüftet ist. Müsste es von daher mit dem Gasaustausch und der Anreicherung von Sauerstoff durch das belüftete Helix nicht dennoch funktionieren?  

Es wurde doch auch schon in endlosen anderen Themen von vielen Teichianern festgestellt, dass der Teich auch ohne Abdeckung, ohne zusätzliche Belüftung und ohne Filterdurchlauf über den Winter funktioniert. Da wird teilweise auch davon gesprochen, dass der Teich gänzlich zufriert und sich eine geschlossen Eisdecke bildet. Da gab es doch auch keine Verluste, wenn man dem glauben kann, was geschrieben wurde.


----------



## troll20 (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Ja Rico, so seh ich das auch. Eine Eisfläche liegt auch auf dem Wasser auf und hat wenn dann nur ein recht kleines Ausgaseloch . Der Sauerstoff welcher extra eingeblasen wird soll ja nur etwas unter der Oberfläche eingebracht werden, so das er kaum Einfluss auf den ganzen Teich haben kann. Da gast der Sauerstoff über das kleine Loch im Eis wieder aus.
Ich würde eher auf ein Nitrat Nitrit Überschuß tippen. Für den Bakterien Abbau zu kühl aber für den Stoffwechsel der Fische zu warm. Darum wäre ja ein Test egal mit was so wichtig. Genauso wie ein regelmäßiger TWW.

LG Rene


----------



## minimuelli (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*



Zacky schrieb:


> Das ist echt schade um die Fische.  Was mich eher stutzig macht, ist doch, dass Lars in dem anderen Thread gefragt hatte, ob eine zusätzliche Belüftung im Teich sinnvoll wäre. Ich gehe jetzt einfach davon aus, dass er das gemacht hatte.



neeeee, genau das habe ich nicht gemacht. Denn in dem angesprochenen Thread hatte jemand sinngemäß geschrieben, dass es mit der Filterbelüftung reichen würde!


Hallo Rene,



ich werde die nächste Zeit erst mal damit verbringen, 1x / Woche 1/3 des Wassers zu wechseln.

Heute Nachmittag werde ich mal mit meinem Streifentest das Wasser testen.

Gruß

Lars


----------



## troll20 (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Was mir noch zu Belüftung im Filter einfällt,  wenn da immer nur die gleiche Luft aus dem Filterkeller eingeblasen wird geht der Sauerstoffgehalt auch nach unten, da die Bakterien das O2 verbrauchen. 

LG Rene


----------



## minimuelli (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hallo,

der Filterkeller ist doch mehr oder weniger nach oben hin offen!? Die Holzabdeckung ist doch nicht dicht. Da sind jeweils ca. 10mm Luft zwischen den Dielen.
Die Luftpumpe steht auf meinem Schaltschrank, direkt unter der Abdeckung.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## troll20 (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Ok Lars,  wollt es nur erwähnt haben , weil einige zwecks Wärmeverlusten diese komplett dicht haben.
Also raus und Wasserwerte messen, wenn der Geburtstagskuchen alle ist 

LG Rene


----------



## wp-3d (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hallo Lars,

eigentlich war schon abzusehen das so etwas passieren kann.
Letzte Woche hatte Wolfgang dir noch etwas geschrieben, 
bei seinem letzten Satz hätte dir mit deinen Fadenalgen ein Licht aufgehen müssen, 
genau genommen reichen nur seine letzten drei Worte. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5

Bei Überlegung und nachfolgend sofortigen Reaktion hätte es diesen bedauerlichen Verlust vielleicht nicht gegeben.
Aber die alten Knacker kommen immer mit Argumenten die ja auf die neuzeitlichen  Koishowbecken wohl nicht mehr anwendbar sind, 
nur bei diesen denkbar sterilen Becken ist es eine Gratwanderung die vielen Neulingen schnell das Genick bricht.  

Diese Probleme werden aber auch andere mit ihren tollen Becken bekommen, 
nur werden es die wenigsten zugeben.  

Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen Winter wahrgenommen und kann es nicht verstehen wieso
einige Teiche schon wochenlang fast ohne Licht abgedekt sind. 

Algen sind auch Sauerstoff produzierende Pflanzen, bekommen sie nicht genügend Licht,
verbrauchen sie Sauerstoff und produzieren wie auch die Fische und Bakterien CO2.

Vor den Fischen sollte man sich erst einmal Gedanken über Mikroorganismen und Pflanzen
machen, geht es denen gut können auch die Fische in angemessener Anzahl gut leben.


.


----------



## Ulli (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hallo Lars,

tut mir sehr leid, daß Deine beiden Koi verstorben sind. Meiner Meinung nach sind das  Hauptproblem die Algen in Verbindung mit zu wenig Licht und Belüftung. Algen zehren bei Dunkelheit Sauerstoff aus dem Wasser und dann wird es zu wenig für die Koi. Hier sind besonders die grösserern anfällig gegen Sauerstoffmangel. 

Ich kenne aber sehr viele Koiteiche, die so abgedeckt sind, allerdings immer mit sehr guter Belüftung und relativ vielen lichtdurchlässigen Doppelstegplatten. 

Hier auch im Kommentar ein Hinweis auf einen ähnlichen Vorfall : http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/ueberwintern-von-koi-ist-nicht-immer-einfach%E2%80%A6.html

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## troll20 (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe brauchen Pflanzen wie Algen aber auch ausreichend Nährstoffe und wenn sie CO2 zehren müssen sogar mehr Nährstoffe was wiederum mit regelmäßigen Wasserwechseln beeinflußt werden kann. Bei meinem Onkel seinem Koipool wird auch so abgedeckt wie bei Lars, jedoch steht die Filteranlage im Keller mit genügend frischen Sauerstoff durch entsprechende Belüftung vom Keller.  Gefilter wird hier ähnlich wie bei Lars mit einem Trommler (statt SIPA) und anschließendem HellX zusätzlich gibt es noch einen Rieselfilter im Keller welcher auch noch mehr O2 einbringt. Im Teich hingegen keine Belüftung.  Die Temperatur wird jedoch nur bei 6- 7°C gehalten. Dazu gibt es halt noch den TWW. Im großen und ganzen gibt es zwar einen leichten Algenflaum auf der Folie aber kaum länger als 1cm.  Und das schon seit über 15 Jahren ohne Verlust,  bei höheren und größeren Besatz. 

Also bleibt nur abschließend zu sagen ( wie immer) jeder Teich hat seine eigenen Macken und man muß ausprobieren was bei einem am besten klappt.  Das dabei leider ab und an so ein armer Karpfen hops geht ist jedoch sehr ärgerlich 
Und wenn man sich in der Natur umschaut,  da gibt es strenge Winter und es passiert nichts und wieder lasche Winter wie jetzt und vieles schwimmt Kiel oben 

LG Rene


----------



## Joerg (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hallo Lars,

das tut sehr leid mit deinen Verlust. 
Was ich mit vorstellen kann ist, dass die vielen Fadenalgen wegen dem fehlenden Licht nun schnell verwesen.
Bei der Zersetzung benötigen die viel Sauerstoff. 

Ich decke auch mit Styrodur ab und hatte nur mit der Filterbelüftung bisher nie Probleme.
Mein Teich ist aktuell noch nicht abgedeckt und größere Mengen von Fadenalgen sind nicht vorhanden.

WW und eine extra Belüftung sollten erst mal die angemessene Reaktion sein.


----------



## minimuelli (14. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hallo Jörg,

die Fadenalgen sahen aber noch sehr frisch aus. Das sah nicht so aus als würden diese bereits verrotten

Gestern habe ich folgende Wasserwerte anhand eines Streifentest ermittelt (so gut es geht...):

Nitrit 0-1
Nitrat 25
Gesamthärte 16
Karbonathärte 3
Ph Wert 6,8
Chlor 0,8

Ich habe das Wasser so wie es aus dem Wasserhahn kommt benutzt. Habe momentan leider keinen Wasseraufbereiter mehr. Könnte mir vorstellen das der Chlorgehalt durch das frische Wasser kommt.

Welchen nutzt Ihr, bzw. welchen Wasseraufbereiter könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?

Gruß

Lars


----------



## Derulf (14. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hey,

Wie sieht es mit Ammonium aus?

Ich halte die Werte für sehr kritisch!
Nitrat 25 (mg/l?) nach dem Wasserwechsel ist ...  
Genauso hat das Chlor eig. nichts im Teich zu suchen!

Miss bitte das Wasser aus dem Hahn, um sicher zu gehen, dass das Problem daher kommt. 
Ich möchte nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, aber es sollte schnell gehandelt werden bevor schlimmeres passiert.
Wenn das Wasser aus dem Hahn Chlorfrei und Nitrit/Nitratfrei oder arm ist, sofort einen neuen Wasserwechsel durchführen... Ansonsten fällt mir nicht viel ein, aber das Wasser ist meiner Meinung nach derzeit ungeeignet 

Liebe Grüße

Edit: Achja: Fütterung bitte einstellen fürs erste :?


----------



## minimuelli (14. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hallo,

ich werde heute Nachmittag mal mein Leitungswasser testen.

Sollte dieses soweit i.o. sein, sollte ich dann gleich noch Mal 1/3 Wasser wechseln?

Hast Du noch einen Tipp zum Thema "Wasseraufbereiter"?

Danke + Gruß

Lars


----------



## Derulf (14. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hallo,

Wenn das Wasser in Ordnung ist, ja, wechseln.

Die besten "Wasseraufbereiter" dürften Pflanzen sein. Sie verwandeln das giftige Nitrat in Biomasse, du könntest also über eine Pflanzeninsel nachdenken. Ansonsten bekommst du das Nitrat nur durch Wasserwechsel raus. Oder halt Algen (Die Fadenalgen haben also schon einiges an Nitrat entfernt, sins ja nichts anderes als Pflanzen).


----------



## Derulf (14. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Um mich nochmal zu spezifizieren:
Das Nitrat ist in der Konzentration noch nicht giftig, da ist noch "Luft" nach oben. Das Chlor richtet aber auf Dauer Schaden bei Fischen an.

Der Nitratwert begünstigt aber die Fadenalgen, welche ja im Verdacht stehen am Tod deiner Koi schuld zu sein. Jedoch ist ohne Pflanzen eine Bekämpfung der Fadenalgen fast nicht wirkungsvoll.

Deswegen schlage ich vor, noch einen Teichwasserwechsel zu machen, aber auch, wie die anderen geraten haben, eine bessere Belüftung zu erzeugen. Im Frühjahr kannst du dir mal Gedanken über eine Pflanzeninsel machen, ob so eine Insel ausreicht, alles anfallende Nitrat zu verarbeiten, weiß ich nicht - ich habe nur einen Gartenteich mit vielen Pflanzen, da stellt sich das Problem nicht so.

Außderm würde ich noch den Ammonium-Gehalt testen! (schädliches Gift)


----------



## troll20 (14. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hallo Lars,

wie alt sind deine Teststreifen, denn wenn du werte von 0,8 Chlor im Trinkwasser ist das ganz schön hoch. Ich glaub die Grenzwerte liegen bei max 0,6
Evtl. solltest du sicherheitshalber noch ein paar neue Streifen oder Tropfen holen und nochmals Testen.

Ansonsten immer schön Wasserwechsel machen 

LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*



minimuelli schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> die Fadenalgen sahen aber noch sehr frisch aus. Das sah nicht so aus als würden diese bereits verrotten
> 
> ...


Wann nach dem Eintauchen hast du den Chlor gehalt überprüft....?
Ich kenne das so das man Chlor gleich nach dem Eintauchen und abschütteln der Tropfen vergleicht und die anderen Parameter ca. erst nach 1-2 Minuten.

Trinkwasser wird in DE nur selten gechlort. Das Zeug kostet Geld und ist nur selten nötig. Derzeit wird es zumeist nur in Risikosituationen vorsorglich eingesetzt oder wenn Oberflächennah bzw. bei klüftigen Gestein und Starkregen wasser gewonnen wird. Wenn ich das Richtig gesehen habe kommst du aus der norddeutschen Tiefebene, glaube kaum das sowas bei euch vorkommt.





> Die Trinkwasserverordnung erlaubt 0,3 Milligramm Chlor pro Liter Wasser - deutlich weniger als in anderen Ländern. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Staaten setzt zudem etwa die Hälfte der deutschen Wasserversorger Chlor nicht mehr routinemäßig zu.


 Schau bei deinem Wasserversorger auf die Seite ob da was von Chlor steht. Tippe bei 0,8 Milligramm pro Liter auf einen Messfehler. Das Erlaubt sich kein Wasserversorger die Trinkwasserverortnung zu überschreiten. Maximal in Abstimmung mit dem Gesundheitsamt und Information der Befölkerung und das hättest du mit bekommen.


----------



## minimuelli (15. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Guten Morgen,

Ich habe heute Morgen mein Trinkwasser "vermessen"

Nitrit 0
Nitrat 0
Gesamthärte 16
Karbonathärte 3
Ph Wert 7,2
Chlor 0 - 0,8

Ich habe das so wie in der Beschreibung steht, bzw. Wie Du ("Tottoabs") beschrieben hast gemacht Chlor sofort und den Rest nach ca. 1 Minute abgelesen.

Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, dass meine Teststreifen seit 4 Monaten abgelaufen sind. Vielleicht kommen da auch Abweichungen in den Ergebnissen zu Stande!?

Ich denke dass ich heute noch einmal 1/3 Wasser tausche.

Gestern habe ich auf die Schnelle nur den Wasseraufbereiter von Tetra "Aquasafe" bekommen. Keine Ahnung ob der nun super ist.... ich hoffe jedoch das der besser ist als keinen zu nutzen 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## wp-3d (15. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hallo Lars,

bis auf Chlor könnten die Messwerte in etwa stimmen.
Wenn Chlor in der Wasserleitung sein sollte, müsste es durch lokale Medien bei euch
verkündet worden sein.

Dein Wasseraufbereiter ist wie auch von anderen Herstellern oft nur wenige Gramm 
in Wasser beigegebenes vergoldetes Zeolithe-pulver.
Es schadet nicht, hilft in der homöopathischen Dosierung wohl kaum.
http://www.dcg-online.de/encyclopedia/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/2006-07-Seite-165-1681.pdf


.


----------



## samorai (15. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hallo Lars!
Dein KH- Wert ist nicht gerade "rosig". Der KH-Wert stabilisiert den PH-Wert. Der KH- Wert sollte ab 6 seine Wirkung zeigen. Denn wenn Du eine abendliche Messung durchführst kommt es bestimmt zu ganz anderen Werten, weil der PH-Wert instabiel ist.
Wenn das bei Dir mit den Chlor nicht einstimmig ist, haben weitere WW doch keinen Grund sie durch zu führen. Dann infizier Deinen Teich mal mit Wasser aus anderen Teichen, die iO. sind. 
Ist denn die UVC noch an? Mach oder lass sie aus, weniger ist mehr.

mfg Ron!


----------



## minimuelli (16. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hallo Ron,

nein, meine UVC habe ich seit dem Herbst 2013 nicht mehr an gehabt.

Gestern abend habe ich noch Mal ca. 5000 Liter Wasser gewechselt. Heute Morgen habe ich mal nach den Kois geschaut. Das sah garnicht so schlecht aus... das Wasser ist klar, die Überlebenden padeln munter durch die gegend und haben nach Futter gebettelt. Ich habe Ihnen aber nichts gegeben und werde das die nächsten Tage auch nicht tun.

"Fremdes" Teichwasser aus der Nachbarschaft zu bekommen, ist schwierig... es gibt hier keine Teiche (Neubaugebiet) 

Höchstens von meinem Bruder. Da muss ich aber 6 km fahren.... das geht ja noch. Nur wie oft soll ich denn da mit meinem 10 Liter Eimer hin und her fahren?

Wann soll ich die Fische wieder füttern? Wie ist Deine Meinung dazu.

Eine Frage zu einem anderen Thema habe ich noch an Dich (Deinen Teich):
- was ist das für eine Palme ("Mein Teich" Bild 16)?
- Ist die winterhart?


Gruß

Lars


----------



## minimuelli (16. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*



minimuelli schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich folgende Wasserwerte anhand eines Streifentest ermittelt (so gut es geht...):
> 
> Nitrit 0-1
> Nitrat 25
> ...



Hallo,

hier die heutigen Wasserwerte..... Es geht aufwärts

Nitrit 0
Nitrat 0-10
Gesamthärte 16
Karbonathärte 3
Ph Wert 6,8
Chlor 0-0,8


Gruß
Lars


----------



## samorai (16. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hallo Lars!
Bild 16 ist eine __ Samt-Hortensie und ja sie ist Winterhart,aber sie braucht in der Vegetations- Phase morgens und abends Wasser. Sind kleine Härchen auf den Blättern und bringt Tellerblüten hervor. Geeignet als Solitärpflanze, keine volle Sonne, saure Erde PH =6-6,5 .

 

mfg Ron!


----------



## minimuelli (16. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hallo Ron,

Neee, die meinte ich nicht:?

Ich meinte die Palme mit den ganz großen Blättern, welche am Teich steht. 

Das drittletzte Bild im Ordner vom 22.07.2013

Gruß
Lars


----------



## samorai (16. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Meinst Du die Banane????


----------



## minimuelli (16. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Ach das is'ne Banane!?


----------



## samorai (16. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Also Treffer!?   .....ist als Winterhart deklariert, aber mit Einschränkung.
Nur bis -10 Grad und auf den Stiel gilt es ein besonderes Augenmerk zu legen, er muß eingepackt und gegen Frost geschützt werden.
Eine habe ich mal draußen stehen lassen, dick eingepackt und mit Gießrohr, im Frühjahr war es nur noch eine "alte Männer Banane"; für diese Pflanze war es dann der letzte Winter.
Seit dem wird die heizbare  Werkstatt zum Winterquartier und kann mir den Stress mit der Verpackung sparen.

 

mfg Ron!


----------



## Derulf (16. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hey,

Da der Nitratwert ja wieder einigermaßen im Griff ist und WWs stattfinden, kannst du auch wieder füttern.


----------



## Moonlight (16. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Also ehrlich, ihr gebt hier Ratschläge nach Messergebnissen eines Teststreifens (der am Teich nix zu suchen hat) der auch noch 4Monate überlagert ist.  

Bitte geh los und kauf Dir vernünftige Tröpfchentests, alles andere ist Mumpe. 
Mess noch einmal und dann reden wir weiter. 

Davon abgesehen bekommt man erst vernünftige Werte ab 19Grad Wassertemperatur. Auch Teststreifen haben eine Temperaturuntergrenze. 

Mandy


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Also ehrlich, ihr gebt hier Ratschläge nach Messergebnissen eines Teststreifens (der am Teich nix zu suchen hat) ......


 Es gibt Teststreifen für Teiche....wieso sollen  die nix taugen ? Eine der ältesten Qualitätsfirmen aus Melle verkaufen diese.... wieso sind die nix? Wo hast du diese Informationer her.


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hallo
Nu da muss ich der Mandy Recht geben denn es sind grosse unterschiede in der Messung die Streifen sind sehr ungenau und Taugen eigendlich nur zur groben Messung .
Allerdings kostet der Koffer auch gutes Geld.
Um das Wasser auf Temperatur zu bringen würde ich einen Liter in einem sauberen Behältnis mal c.a. eine Stunde ins Haus holen und in der gegend der Heizung ställen.


----------



## Moonlight (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Teststreifen ist das ungenaueste was es gibt.
Das sieht man doch schon an der Aussage Chlor 0-0,8. Was soll man denn damit anfangen? Die Spanne ist viel zu groß.
Und das 0 Nitrat im Leitungswasser sein soll kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.
Da haut doch was nicht hin.

Es muß ja nicht der teure Koffer von Söll sein, Tetra geht auch ... und Nitrit, PH, GH, KH, und O2 ist momentan eh am wichtigsten.

1Liter ist viel zu viel. Nimm ein kleines Schraubglas, befülle es und verschraube es unter Wasser. Es darf keine Luft drin sein, dann halten die Werte auch bischen durch.
Außer den O2 Wert, den kannste auch bei kaltem Wasser durchführen (steht zumindest in der Beschreibung).

@Totto,

diese Informationen beruhen auf eigenen Erfahrungen und Erfahrungen sämtlicher Teichbesitzer.

Mandy

PS: ich orientiere mich immer noch an der Regel: wer viel misst, misst misst ...


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Und das 0 Nitrat im Leitungswasser sein soll kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.
> Da haut doch was nicht hin.


So richtig Ahnung vom Trinkwasser hast du aber nicht oder???
Grenzwert Nitrit im Trinkwasser ist < 0,5. Nitrat geht bis < 50. Deine gekaufte Wasserflasche darf mehr haben....Grenswerte für Lebensmittel sind höher. 
Normalerweise ist in viellen Bereichen im Trinkwasser < 1 angegeben für Nitrat. Das bedetet soviel wie nicht messbar. 


Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wo der Lars wohnt ...nach Karte so in Richtung Chelle.

http://www.celle-uelzennetz.de/CMS/wasser/wasserwerk_eldingen_310.aspx


Da ist auch Nitrit < 0,1 angegeben 
Nitrat darf < 50. Ist aber auch was um 1
Bei Wasserwerken in landwirtschaftlichen Bereichen kann es auch schon mal höher werden.....muss aber nicht.

Ich habe jetzt schon so viele Wassertest über die Jahre gekauft und weggeschmisen, weil sie irgend wan zu alt sind. Chlor intressiert mich eigendlich nicht. Brauchste eh nur für den Pool. Grenzwert aus der Trinkwasserleitung habe ich oben schon geschrieben.

Die ganze Messerrei benötigt man eigendlich nur um einen Daumenwert zu haben. Weiterhin intressiert es mich nicht ob da nun 12 KH oder 13 KH gemessen werden.

Wenn auf grund der Oberflächenspannung in deinem Messröhrschen bisschen mehr Wasser ist und dann die Tropfen aus der Flasche bisschen kleiner, weil die Flasche schon ziemlich leer......wenn du nicht mindestens 3 mal misst dann ist das genau so genau wie die Messstreifen. 
Wofür man den genauern Wert braucht hat sich mir jetzt noch nicht so ganz erschlossen.

Beim Züchten von Weichwasserfischen wollte ich schon wissen was ich für ein Wasser hatte. Besonders wenn man anfängt mit Osmosewasser zu mischen. Der letzte Wert ist aber nur maginal Interesannt. Ich musste wissen in welchem Bereich ich mit meinem Zuchtwasser liege sonst kann man die Zucht gleich vergessen.

Egal. 







Moonlight schrieb:


> @Totto,
> 
> diese Informationen beruhen auf eigenen Erfahrungen und Erfahrungen sämtlicher Teichbesitzer.
> 
> ...


 Gut. Ich habe die Erhahrung gemacht das mir ein Messtreifen ausreicht, wenn er mir anzeigt wann ich dicht in einen Gefahrenbereich komme. Weitere genauigkeiten brauche ich nicht. Ich fange dan an zu Reagieren.



Sonst ist deine Regel schon mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## minimuelli (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Hallo Mandy,

so eine Aussage "Chlor 0 - 0,8" kommt daher zu Stande, dass die Farbe beim Ablesen weder zur 0 noch zum nächsten Wert 0,8 passt..... irgendwo da zwischen

Muss ich mir wohl mal einen Tröpfchentest besorgen.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## minimuelli (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wo der Lars wohnt ...nach Karte so in Richtung Chelle.



Hallo Tottoabs,

du meintest sicherlich Celle (nicht Chelle) 

Das ist ganz in der Nähe..... ich wohne aber in der "Autostadt" Wolfsburg. Genauer gesagt in Brackstedt (Dorf, 3km von Wolfsburg)
Wir bekommen unser Wasser aus Velpke. Das ist leider sehr kalkhaltig 


Gruß
Lars


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Natürlich Celle.


----------



## kagawa (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*

Tut mir echt Leid


----------



## Kassandra (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Meine beiden großen Kois sind tot...*



minimuelli schrieb:


> Wir bekommen unser Wasser aus Velpke. Das ist leider sehr kalkhaltig



Das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Herzliches beilid für deine Kois.


----------



## jolantha (4. März 2014)

Wie gehts Deine restlichen Fischen denn mittlerweile ???


----------



## minimuelli (5. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe bereits die Abdeckung abgenommen und diverse Baumaßnahmen  begonnen (bewachsener Bodenfilter).
Den verbliebenen Fischen geht es scheinbar ganz gut. Die paddeln munter durch den Teich oben, ubnten, rechte und links. Fressen tun Sie auch schon recht viel (Winterfutter).

Gruß
Lars


----------

